
Rustation, a PlayStation emulator in Rust - eperoumal
https://github.com/simias/rustation
======
simias
Note that it's at a very early stage, I just managed to display the
PlayStation logo yesterday: [https://svkt.org/~simias/rustation-ps-
logo.png](https://svkt.org/~simias/rustation-ps-logo.png)

After that I have a problem with my CD drive emulation where all the games
read sectors without ever stopping. Currently under investigation.

